# Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2019



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2019 às 00:02)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Set 2019 às 20:45)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com poeira. Setembro começou ao contrário, dos outros meses com uma noite tropical. 

Máxima: 28.3ºC
mínima: 20.6ºC

Não recordo de ver uma altura de maré a ultrapassar os 4 mts. . 

2019-09-01 16:03 4.01 Preia-Mar

Dia 29 está prevista uma maré mais alta com 4.04 mts. 

Na zona ribeirinha da fuseta aonde estacionei o carro, a sarjeta começou a deitar água e pensei logo, se isto ocorre com chuva forte devia de ser lindo.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Set 2019 às 02:42)

Enquanto a EMA de Portalegre já vai nos 26ºC e a aumentar... Aqui sigo com inversão térmica, vento fraco ou mesmo nulo do quadrante sul com 19.3ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Set 2019 às 20:39)

Boas. Sigo com 31.9ºC e 22% HR, vai bem encaminhada a noite vai... A menos que haja inversão... Máxima de 35.3ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Set 2019 às 21:51)

Boas,
Primeira quinzena de Setembro está feita com as previsões a indicarem tempo seco sem fim à vista. Basicamente isto é uma repetição de 2016, só que os valores de temperatura foram mais elevados e em termos hidrológicos não estávamos numa situação tão complicada. 
Dia quente com alguns cumulonimbus para os lados de Espanha. Amanhã e quarta será pior. 
Máx: *36,3ºC*
Min: *15,6ºC*

*25,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2019 às 23:55)

Estremoz: muito calor  ... máxima de 35,1 ºC.

*Alguma probabilidade* de instabilidade (aguaceiros associados a trovoadas) para o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, a partir de quarta-feira; desta vez a instabilidade parece que se inverte, passando do norte para o sul...


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Set 2019 às 02:06)

Sigo com 22.2ºC e vento fraco variável. As inversões andam estranhamente comuns por esta zona, neste caso em especial ainda bem! No entanto basta o vento intensificar mesmo de madrugada e lá vai a temperatura.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2019 às 13:47)

Estremoz: 35,2 ºC 

Começa a surgir alguma nebulosidade convectiva do outro lado da fronteira...


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Set 2019 às 15:15)

A diferença entre vento nulo (Aljezur) e vento médio (Fóia) de madrugada:


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2019 às 15:40)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A diferença entre vento nulo (Aljezur) e vento médio (Fóia) de madrugada:



Verdade, inversão vs lestada.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2019 às 18:48)

Estremoz: céu parcialmente nublado e temperatura máxima de 36,6 ºC





SAT24


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Set 2019 às 19:31)

Boas. Há de facto alguns cumulus pelo céu, mas cá por Portugal em nada dão.  Máxima de 35.7ºC e mínima de 20.3ºC mesmo com a inversão térmica. Ontem achava que não ia haver e houve, vamos ver hoje com a intensificação do vento. Sigo com 34.1ºC e 20% HR com vento fraco de NW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Set 2019 às 20:00)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens durante a tarde, que chegaram a tapar o sol temporariamente.

Máxima: 30.3ºC
mínima: 20.0ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2019 às 00:37)

Bem... Depois de várias ameaças de inversão térmica... Sigo com 29.5 graus e 32 km/h de rajada de NE.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Set 2019 às 00:48)

Boa Noite,
Dia quente com alguns cumulus.
Máx: *37,7ºC*
Min: *17,1ºC*

Inversão térmica neste momento com *23,6ºC*. Junto ao Rio já anda abaixo dos 20ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Set 2019 às 00:48)

Estremoz: 24,9 ºC

A probabilidade de trovoadas aumenta substancialmente nesta quarta-feira (acima de 50 %), sobretudo no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.

_Previsão para 4ª feira: Tempo quente com céu geralmente limpo. Durante a tarde,* aumento temporário de nebulosidade no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, com possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada*._

IPMA


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2019 às 01:27)

Mais uma vez o vento vira para SW e a temperatura começa a cair a pique com 28.2ºC.

Edit: 25.9ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2019 às 10:52)

Bom dia. Sigo já com 32.3ºC e 20% HR com vento do quadrante Norte. Mínima de 22.9ºC.


----------



## vamm (4 Set 2019 às 17:36)

Está a desenvolver-se qualquer coisa a Este


----------



## vamm (4 Set 2019 às 17:39)




----------



## vamm (4 Set 2019 às 17:47)




----------



## vamm (4 Set 2019 às 18:05)




----------



## Gerofil (4 Set 2019 às 18:28)

Muito, muito calor com a máxima a chegar aos 37,0 ºC em Estremoz 

Tal como previ ontem, a tarde segue segue com períodos de céu muito nublado. Aguaceiros e trovoadas nos núcleos convectivos mais a sul (Baixo Alentejo/Algarve); na imagem, às 18h00, coloquei (setas vermelhas) o movimento dos núcleos convectivos... as células mais a norte deslocam-se para sueste e as células mais a sul deslocam-se para sudoeste.





Windy


----------



## Serra do Açor (4 Set 2019 às 19:24)

Desde a ilha de Faro esta era a vista 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Set 2019 às 19:44)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com poeira e células a norte. Tal como o @Gerofil  previu, existiu instabilidade no Baixo Alentejo/Algarve na zona de divisão entre as duas regiões.  

Máxima: 29.1ºC
mínima: 20.4ºC


----------



## joralentejano (4 Set 2019 às 21:04)

Boas,
Dia bastante quente com o termómetro do carro a registar 39/40ºC em Elvas, tanto em andamento como à sombra. Alguns cumulus novamente presentes...





Por Arronches, foi igual. Parece que a máxima do ano deverá ficar pelos 40,4ºC registados dia 11 de Julho. Seria bastante mau ser batida daqui para a frente, mas já nunca se sabe. 
Mais um poente bem luminoso:




_______
Máx: *38,3ºC*
Min: *17,8ºC*

*28,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2019 às 01:47)

Sem sinal da lestada nesta zona mais baixa da cidade ainda, vento fraco variável e 21.6ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Set 2019 às 01:52)

Nas estações do interior norte e Centro o vento já rodou para NE e vai-se intensificando. Aqui ao lado, em Portalegre, na última hora a EMA registou uma subida de 1ºC e a humidade desceu de 24% para 15%. No entanto, o vento médio ainda foi de NW porque provavelmente rodou para NE recentemente.

Sigo com *20,2ºC*, 52% hr e vento nulo, para já.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2019 às 01:57)

joralentejano disse:


> Aqui ao lado, em Portalegre, na última hora a EMA registou uma subida de 1ºC e a humidade desceu de 24% para 15%. No entanto, o vento médio ainda foi de NW porque provavelmente rodou para NE recentemente.


E assim se deverá manter a noite (quase) toda, e quando começar a intensificar o vento pelas 6 da manhã, prenúncio do risco elevadíssimo de incêndio mesmo com temperaturas ligeiramente mais baixas. A ver vamos como vai ser em relação às previsões dos modelos, já que prevêm vento médio forte.

Ainda assim, a camada mais seca deve ter descido de "nível", HR começa a andar aos saltos com 46% atuais, mas 43% há dois minutos, tendo descido dos 48%. Vento fraco a 5 km/h.

Direção do vento entre as 23h e agora, às voltinhas


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2019 às 10:49)

Boas.
Parece que o vento não quis nada com esta zona, vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Sul a noite toda, e continua, com mínima de 17.9ºC. Entretanto na EMA de Portalegre voa tudo com vento médio na ordem dos 40 km/h. Sigo com 27.9ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (5 Set 2019 às 11:03)

Por Faro, Aeroporto, estão 27 graus o vento 9 kmh de Leste, Sueste. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Set 2019 às 18:52)

De novo hoje de manhã:


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2019 às 19:13)

Boas. Sigo com 31.4ºC e máxima de 33.1ºC. O vento acabou por intensificar pela tarde, situando-se agora na ordem dos 30 a 40 km/h, e pelos vistos vai haver intensificação para a noite, vamos ver se chega a esta zona ou se há inversão, mas penso que hoje deve haver menos condições.

Rajada máxima até ao momento de 41 km/h, em contraste, este valor era o vento médio na EMA de Portalegre de manhã.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Set 2019 às 19:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas. Sigo com 31.4ºC e máxima de 33.1ºC. O vento acabou por intensificar pela tarde, situando-se agora na ordem dos 30 a 40 km/h, e pelos vistos vai haver intensificação para a noite, vamos ver se chega a esta zona ou se há inversão, mas penso que hoje deve haver menos condições.
> 
> Rajada máxima até ao momento de 41 km/h, em contraste, este valor era o vento médio na EMA de Portalegre de manhã.


Boas,
De manhã nas Carreiras havia bastante vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2019 às 19:23)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> De manhã nas Carreiras havia bastante vento.


Sim, houve lestada forte pela Serra dentro, inclusive algumas árvores caídas, e no alto da cidade. Cá mais em baixo é que acabou por haver inversão térmica e a lestada não se infiltrou tanto até ao início da tarde.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2019 às 21:02)

Estremoz: temperatura máxima de 35,3 ºC 

Por agora 28,8 ºC.

Para amanhã volta o tempo instável, com possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas para o Algarve e extremo sul do Baixo Alentejo (probabilidade superior a 50 %).


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2019 às 21:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com poeira e humidade.   

Máxima: 29.7ºC
mínima: 20.6ºC

É preciso chegar a Setembro, para haver noites tropicais, Verão e água quente.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Set 2019 às 21:27)

Boas,
Boa inversão térmica durante a madrugada, pois, o vento de Nordeste só se intensificou ao longo da manhã. Muita secura devido a este vento, rega-se tudo hoje, mas amanhã de manhã já está tudo a precisar de rega novamente. Assim se vão agravando esta seca que não tem fim à vista.
Máx: *36,3ºC*
Min:* 14,5ºC*

Neste momento, algum vento de NE e *27,8ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2019 às 21:52)

Por aqui rajada máxima de 47 km/h há momentos, o vento está com rajadas em vez de estar muito constante, mas ainda assim moderado. 27.9ºC e 28% HR, a humidade mal aumentou com o caior da noite.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2019 às 22:49)

Rajada de 54 km/h há uns minutos.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Set 2019 às 22:59)

Rajada de 47km/h registada pela aplicação do telemóvel há pouco, só para ter uma ideia.  O único lado positivo do vento é que areja a casa nestas situações porque de resto, dispensa-se bem.
*26,2ºC* e a humidade não passa dos 28%.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Set 2019 às 00:09)

Estremoz: noite muito ventosa...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Set 2019 às 00:19)

Continuam as rajadas na ordem, ou mesmo acima dos 50 km/h por aqui. Máxima de 54 km/h mais uma vez às 0:03. Abri as janelas porque o vento é forte o suficiente para circundar o prédio e entrar nas janelas viradas a SW mas a humidade interior está a levar uma sova à conta disso...

24.9ºC e 27% HR com 48 km/h de vento instantâneo atual.

Edit: 56 km/h

Edit 00:26: 58 km/h, novo máximo das últimas 24h e a poucos km/h do recorde desde que tenho a Davis.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2019 às 00:38)

Estação IPMA Reguengos com *27,9ºC *ainda na última horária


----------



## Gerofil (6 Set 2019 às 07:26)

Estremoz: impressionante o vento que fez toda a noite e que continua... moderado com rajadas. Persianas das janelas a baterem; copa das árvores em alvoroço 

Esta situação de forte lestada  não é usual nesta época do ano, sendo mais habitual no Inverno ou início da Primavera...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Set 2019 às 10:30)

Boas. Aqui acabou por acalmar um pouco, reduzindo se às zonas mais altas, ou mesmo mais baixas. Alguma especificidade da zona aqui 

Sigo com 25.1 graus e vento na ordem dos 20 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2019 às 12:45)

Impressionante o evento de lestada no topo de Monchique, isto falando nas mínimas tropicais.
São 10 mínimas tropicais consecutivas, sendo que as  duas últimas foram de 25,5 graus e 24,2 graus.
Não está a dar qualquer hipótese à concorrência.


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Set 2019 às 16:29)

Visível desde a ilha de Faro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Set 2019 às 16:37)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Visível desde a ilha de Faro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui esta ela Paulo, continuação de boas férias


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Set 2019 às 16:44)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Aqui esta ela Paulo, continuação de boas férias


Obrigado,a água está um espetáculo assim como a temperatura. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Set 2019 às 16:50)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Obrigado,a água está um espetáculo assim como a temperatura.
> 
> Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk



Aproveita , um abraço


----------



## vamm (6 Set 2019 às 17:44)

Por volta das 17h10 era este o cenário a Este/SE de Ourique





Agora apareceram mais duas pipocas a Este e a “torre” mais pequena já se espalhou


----------



## Gerofil (6 Set 2019 às 17:50)

E às 16h57 era este o cenário para sul, a partir de Estremoz... As nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical que aparecem na fotografia são as que estão a originar instabilidade no Baixo Alentejo/Algarve.






EDIT: Webcam Mértola


----------



## vamm (6 Set 2019 às 18:04)

A Este





E agora mais a NE


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Set 2019 às 18:10)

Chove em Mértola 
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-real-mertola/


----------



## vamm (6 Set 2019 às 18:14)

O radar parece não mostrar nada naquela direção 
Mas está a crescer bem


----------



## Gerofil (6 Set 2019 às 18:15)

..


----------



## vamm (6 Set 2019 às 18:19)

É provável que seja esta a de Mértola


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Set 2019 às 20:10)

Gerofil disse:


> ..



A imagem da esquerda mostra duas células minúsculas em Portugal e em Espanha uma big célula, esta é a diferença entre Portugal e Espanha.  

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com poeira, o fim da tarde trouxe a nebulosidade alta das células a norte e nada mais, a noite foi tropical e a humidade continua alta.

Máxima: 30.6ºC
mínima: 20.3ºC


----------



## joralentejano (6 Set 2019 às 22:43)

Boas,
Noite ventosa e seca com uma mínima quase tropical. Dia menos quente que os anteriores.
Máx:* 32,8ºC*
Min: *19,4ºC*

Noite muito agradável com uma ligeira brisa, para já. Estão* 21,2ºC*.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Set 2019 às 00:31)

Nestes últimos 7 dias, Tavira registou 7 mínimas tropicais. 

O verão acabou com 21 mínimas tropicais, ou seja, mais 2 mínimas tropicais do que o normal (19). 

A média do outono são 6 noites tropicais (5 em setembro e 1 em outubro). No entanto, neste mês já houve 7 noites tropicais em Tavira, e ainda só vamos no dia 7 de setembro.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Set 2019 às 09:01)

Boas, 
Setembro vai quentinho não é?
Se as previsões estiverem corretas até ao dia 10 essas previsões farão com que a anomalia na temperatura máxima na primeira dezena de dias seja bastante acentuada. 
Por exemplo Évora pode terminar a primeira dezena com uma média das máximas em torno dos 35c.
Depois até dia 20 estão previstas temperaturas sempre dessa ordem... Cerca de 35 a 36 graus!!


----------



## Luis Martins (7 Set 2019 às 10:59)

Ainda faltam mais de 2 semanas para acabar o Verão . Às vezes tenho a impressão que a generalidade das pessoas no seu ''inconsciente consciente'' tem na ideia que o Verão acaba a 31 de Agosto!


----------



## Tonton (7 Set 2019 às 11:18)

Luis Martins disse:


> Ainda faltam mais de 2 semanas para acabar o Verão . Às vezes tenho a impressão que a generalidade das pessoas no seu ''inconsciente consciente'' tem na ideia que o Verão acaba a 31 de Agosto!



O Verão meteorológico (que é diferente do astronómico) já acabou... No dia 1, começou o Outono meteorológico!

https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/learn-about/weather/seasons/spring/when-does-spring-start


----------



## Maria Elleonor (7 Set 2019 às 11:20)

Ainda faltam alguns dias para o verão propriamente dito acabar, entretanto minhas espectativas para noites mais frescas vem diminuindo cada vez mais .
 As noites tropicais provocam transtorno ao meu sono.
Acham que vale a pena comprar uma ventoinha, ou nos próximos dias já não será preciso?


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2019 às 15:03)

Com baixas pressões sobre o sul da Península Ibérica, a tarde segue já instável no sul, com bastante nebulosidade convectiva em alguns locais, bem visível a partir de Estremoz....
Aguaceiros e trovoadas na zona de Ourique.

EDIT: o fumo intenso dos incêndios não deixa tirar fotografias de jeito...


----------



## windchill (7 Set 2019 às 15:35)

A célula que está neste momento no baixo Alentejo vista da zona do Seixal (distancia de 120km aproximadamente)


----------



## vamm (7 Set 2019 às 15:48)

windchill disse:


> A célula que está neste momento no baixo Alentejo vista da zona do Seixal (distancia de 120km aproximadamente)


Não estou na zona, mas disseram-me agora que chove a potes, com muito granizo e estão 33ºC.


----------



## vamm (7 Set 2019 às 15:54)

Uma foto que me enviaram


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2019 às 21:54)

Atenção que se mantém a probabilidade de desenvolvimento convectivo ao longo de toda esta noite no Baixo Alentejo/Algarve...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2019 às 22:12)

vamm disse:


> Uma foto que me enviaram



E que saudade que tenho da chuva, e só de olhar para essa foto, ainda fiquei "pior", estou á espera que ela venha, mas para ficar a sério, para eu tirar umas férias das regas, isto depois de 4 meses seguido, e tem dias que chega a ser cerca de 2 a 3 horas por dia.
Pode ser que para o final deste mes, ou para o próximo, a ver vamos, pelo avançar das novidades.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (7 Set 2019 às 22:37)

Estarei ouvindo trovoadas aqui pelos lados de Faro ou impressão minha??? Mais alguém por aqui com a mesma impressão?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Set 2019 às 01:43)

Maria Flor disse:


> Estarei ouvindo trovoadas aqui pelos lados de Faro ou impressão minha??? Mais alguém por aqui com a mesma impressão?


Parece estar a formar-se qualquer coisa ali no Golfo de Cádiz, mas não tenho a certeza do que seja. 
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp

Os sons podem ser devido a esta formação, mas não sei, pois está um pouco longe de Faro.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Set 2019 às 01:53)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Parece estar a formar-se qualquer coisa ali no Golfo de Cádiz, mas não tenho a certeza do que seja.
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp
> 
> Os sons podem ser devido a esta formação, mas não sei, pois está um pouco longe de Faro.


Convém verificar as imagens de satélite também. 
Não havendo qualquer formação nebulosa relevante, nem registo de raios conclui-se que essa assinatura a Oeste de Cadiz é só 'ruído'.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Set 2019 às 02:37)

Boas.
Dita-se assim o fim da lestada pelo menos até quarta-feira. Viragem do vento para SW com 22.3ºC e a descer. Infelizmente a humidade continua muito baixa, 33% atuais.


----------



## belem (8 Set 2019 às 13:50)

Maria Flor disse:


> Ainda faltam alguns dias para o verão propriamente dito acabar, entretanto minhas espectativas para noites mais frescas vem diminuindo cada vez mais .
> As noites tropicais provocam transtorno ao meu sono.
> Acham que vale a pena comprar uma ventoinha, ou nos próximos dias já não será preciso?



A ventoinha ajuda, e por vezes até o som que produz, é relaxante.
Mas é uma questão de experimentar.
Em noites, muito quentes, por vezes, nào alivia totalmente.

Banhos com água fresca, antes de deitar, também ajudam, mas por vezes, passados alguns minutos, a sensação de calor pode voltar.

Caso volte, pode também embrulhar o corpo com lençóis previamente humedecidos ou até molhados com água fria.
Pelo menos as partes do corpo, em que sentimos mais calor, podemos cobrir com lençóis ou toalhas molhadas. 
O  alívio é imediato, e após um certo tempo, caso  volte a aquecer, basta colocar em contato com a pele as partes ainda frias da toalha.
Em países tropicais, quando não há ar condicionado, por vezes é isto que fazem.
Também convém tentar perceber se o colchão onde dormimos é demasiado quente para o verão...

Se o  desespero é grande, banho fresco, o uso de uma t-shirt molhada antes de deitar (por uns minutos),  ventoinha e o uso temporário de lençóis molhados ou toalhas, por cima do corpo,  podem salvar a noite.
Se for possível, abrir as janelas, mas cuidado com os mosquitos (caso hajam, usar rede mosquiteira e um repelente eletrónico (os do supermercado são bons e baratos).
Há quem durma na varanda, mas nem sempre é possível...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Set 2019 às 13:57)

Imagens da célula de Ourique ontem à tarde, vista da autoestrada A2 na zona de Landeira:










Imagens da célula de Ourique ontem à tarde, vista da autoestrada A2 na zona de Palma:









Peço desculpa pela qualidade das imagens, foram tiradas em movimento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2019 às 14:03)

Por aqui, as células começaram bem mais cedo. Já avisto uma enorme célula a norte daqui com a bigorna quase a chegar aqui e o radar já indica chuva no Caldeirão.


----------



## RedeMeteo (8 Set 2019 às 14:12)

Instabilidade a sul de Almodovar: 
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/almodovar/webcam-almodovar/


----------



## vamm (8 Set 2019 às 14:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, as células começaram bem mais cedo. Já avisto uma enorme célula a norte daqui com a bigorna quase a chegar aqui e o radar já indica chuva no Caldeirão.


Com eco vermelho já


----------



## trovoadas (8 Set 2019 às 14:23)

Em Loulé ouve-se trovoada a Norte! Vou sair de casa a ver se me cruzo com ela para lavar o carro


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Set 2019 às 14:32)

Visto D ilha de Faro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (8 Set 2019 às 14:39)




----------



## vamm (8 Set 2019 às 14:57)

Estou de viagem, a passar Alpalhão agora, vêem-se muitas células a sul, Espanha e (provavelmente) a do Algarve


----------



## sielwolf (8 Set 2019 às 15:51)

Vista da meia praia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (8 Set 2019 às 16:11)

Mais uma vez as células do baixo Alentejo são bem visíveis, mesmo a 145km de distância, aqui da zona do Seixal.


----------



## vamm (8 Set 2019 às 17:14)

Portel com 35ºC





Tenho visto vários redemoinhos nos campos


----------



## pax_julia (8 Set 2019 às 18:41)

Por Beja troveja esporadicamente mas ainda não chove. 34ºC


----------



## pax_julia (8 Set 2019 às 18:54)

Estoirooooo. Está mesmo por cima. Trovoada seca. Nem um pingo que cai do céu. Tá perigoso!!!


----------



## vamm (8 Set 2019 às 19:24)

Célula de Beja vista de Ourique. Tamanho medonho!
(Desculpem a qualidade, mas estava em movimento)


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2019 às 20:37)

Boas, por aqui, dia com as células a norte, ainda taparam o sol e só isso. 

Máxima: 28.2ºC
mínima: 20.4ºC

Amanhã deverá subir um pouco a temperatura muda o vento para noroeste.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (8 Set 2019 às 21:00)

Trovoadas em Loulé e calor abrasador


----------



## joralentejano (8 Set 2019 às 23:31)

Boa Noite,
Dia agradável com as células do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve no horizonte, sempre é melhor que nada!  A noite foi fresca devido à inversão. De referir um forte dust devil ocorrido a meio da tarde na zona onde resido. Nesse momento, as árvores visíveis aqui de casa, que estão na zona alta, nem se mexiam. 
Os restos das células a SSE ao final do dia...









Bigorna da célula da zona de Beja:




________
Máx: *33,1ºC*
Min: *15,4ºC
*
Foto tirada há pouco. A noite segue agradável com *22,2ºC *e algum vento de NW.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Set 2019 às 02:22)

Domingo à tarde, no Baixo Alentejo


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2019 às 17:22)

Boas.
Um dia mais a lembrar início de outono hoje... Vento moderado a forte de NW com 25.3ºC e 41% HR. Máxima de 27.3ºC antes de chegar a massa nebulosa. Rajada máxima até agora de 45 km/h.

Mínima de 16.2ºC que poderá ser batida até às 0h.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Set 2019 às 22:44)

Boas,
A noite segue fresca com 15°c.
Depois de vários dias acima dos 30°c (13 dias), hoje finalmente baixou essa fasquia, ficando-se pelos 26,6°c, até se respira melhor.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Set 2019 às 23:04)

Boas,
Dia mais típico de Setembro. Menos quente e ao longo da tarde foram aparecendo muitas nuvens e o vento também se intensificou, chuva é que nada.  Ao final da tarde já estava algo desagradável, mas este fresco é que é bom. 




Massa nebulosa mais compacta que fez descer a temperatura. A máxima foi registada antes da mesma passar, tal como referido anteriormente. 








As nuvens mais pequenas ainda tiveram a forma de uma lenticular, mas aqui já estavam dissipadas.








_____________
Máx: *29,8ºC*
Min: *16,1ºC*

*17,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## PiasChaser (9 Set 2019 às 23:33)

Uma das células que ontem apareceu na zona de Beja


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2019 às 23:35)

Boas, sigo com 15.5ºC, efetivamente batendo a mínima de hoje!


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Set 2019 às 23:46)

PiasChaser disse:


> Uma das células que ontem apareceu na zona de Beja


Espetacular!


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Set 2019 às 12:32)

Boas.
Mínima de 13.2ºC, bem mais agradável! As mínimas baixas vão acabar no entanto, com a entrada da lestada - aqui o vento já começa a virar para NE aos poucos. Rajada máxima de 41 km/h até ao momento.

Sigo com 20.1ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Set 2019 às 02:21)

Começa assim a intensificar a "nordestada", com vento na ordem dos 20-35 km/h, e rajada máxima de 43 km/h há uns minutos.

17.8ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Set 2019 às 09:30)

Bom dia.

Vento forte de nordeste, bati a rajada máxima desde que tenho a Davis com *76 km/h. *


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2019 às 22:23)

Reparei agora que Aljezur teve hoje mínima horária de 5,3 graus, valor valente.
Aquela enorme várzea produz uma inversão bem agressiva.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Set 2019 às 22:42)

Boas.

Extremos de hoje:


----------



## joralentejano (11 Set 2019 às 23:07)

Boa Noite,
Últimos dias com temperaturas mais dignas de Setembro. Amanhã deverá subir, mas na sexta promete descer novamente com a possibilidade dos restos daquilo que vai afetar o Leste de Espanha chegarem até cá. Noite fresca, mas não foi ventosa ao contrário de Portalegre.
Máx: *29,2ºC*
Min: *14,7ºC*

Regresso aos valores baixos de humidade também durante a noite. Sigo com *22,5ºC* e 39% hr.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Set 2019 às 23:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Noite fresca, mas não foi ventosa ao contrário de Portalegre.


E por falar nisso...

*Portalegre: Vendaval derruba stands colocados no Jardim da Avenida da Liberdade para receber Feira das Cebolas*
O vento forte que se fez sentir em Portalegre, na última madrugada, deitou ao chão os stands colocados junto ao lago do Jardim da Avenida da Liberdade, para receber a Feira das Cebolas, que começa sexta feira.
Fonte da Câmara de Portalegre contactada por esta estação emissora referiu que os stands ainda não estavam ocupados pelos expositores, acrescentando que os prejuízos são irrelevantes.
A mesma fonte indicou que a empresa responsável pela montagem dos stands começou a trabalhar logo às primeiras horas da manhã para voltar a reerguer as estruturas.





Fonte: Rádio Portalegre
______________
A EMA teve vento médio entre os 35-40km/h. As rajadas devem ter sido bem jeitosas e prova disso foi o registo do @SpiderVV.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2019 às 10:38)

Estremoz: manhã com intensificação do vento, moderado com rajadas.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Set 2019 às 10:41)

Boas. Por falar em vento, vento forte momentaneamente há pouco, levando a rajada máxima aos 54 km/h e a uma média de 44 km/h. Agora enfraqueceu um pouco e sigo com rajadas entre os 20 e os 40 km/h. 24.7ºC.

Mínima de 18.7ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2019 às 18:23)

Centro/Sul: Nebulosidade com muito vento (18h00)









Aumento de nebulosidade no centro/sul, associado ao vento moderado com rajadas de leste.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Set 2019 às 19:55)

Boas.
Uma certa névoa no horizonte em conjunto com as nuvens médias/altas que popularam o céu a tarde toda. Sigo com vento moderado com rajadas de E, e 27.3ºC com 39% HR. Máxima de 30.4ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2019 às 20:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens.

Máxima: 27.2ºC
mínima: 19.1ºC


----------



## Maria Elleonor (12 Set 2019 às 23:09)

Ouvi dizer que vamos apanhar o rescaldo dos aguaceiros que vem de Espanha, será que cairá forte aqui também?


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Set 2019 às 23:33)

Extremos de hoje:


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Set 2019 às 23:45)

Maria Flor disse:


> Ouvi dizer que vamos apanhar o rescaldo dos aguaceiros que vem de Espanha, será que cairá forte aqui também?


Mais provável e intenso no interior, mas não se descarta que chegue ao litoral também. Nada comparado com o que se passou por Espanha, claro.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2019 às 00:05)

Boa Noite,
Impressionante aquilo que tem acontecido em Espanha, uns com tanta (até demais) e outros com tão pouca. Os modelos lá vão mostrando alguma coisa de diferente nas previsões cá por estes lados, mas veremos...
Dia normal de verão. A partir de amanhã, segundo as previsões as temperaturas rondarão os 30ºC mas sem exceder muito esse valor, o que já revela alguma mudança em relação àquilo que estava previsto há uns dias. Algumas nuvens durante a tarde sendo de salientar também o vento intenso de leste.
Horizonte empoeirado devido ao vento forte certamente, pois, a secura é mais que muita. Durante a caminhada, várias vezes entrou pó para os olhos. Registei uma rajada 56km/h durante a mesmo através da aplicação do telemóvel.




Céu algo ameaçador. Ainda foi visível alguma virga. 




Poente:




___________
Máx: *31,1ºC*
Min: *16,4ºC*

Neste momento, vento mais calmo com *22,2ºC.*


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2019 às 12:48)

Boas.
Rajadas repentinas por aqui na ordem dos 45 a 55 km/h e constantes de SE.. Imensa poeira levantada no ar e cheira a incêndio mas não sei de onde. 26.3ºC, sendo que houve uma quebra de 1ºC acompanhada do vento. Provavelmente convecção que não chega ao chão baseado no radar.

Edit: 25.4ºC.

Edit 13:07: 24.2ºC e continua o vento... Por momentos cheirou a humidade, pelo que acho que é mesmo convecção falhada.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2019 às 14:12)

Boas,
Lá vão chegando as migalhas daquilo que tem afetado o Mediterrâneo Ocidental. No entanto, dispensam-se bem certos valores.
O vento tem sido moderado a forte de Leste e há pouco chuviscou.





A temperatura da EMA de Elvas desceu na última hora, tal como aqui, devido aos ecos que atravessaram a fronteira e deram alguns chuviscos. Situação ocasional, pois, grande parte dissipam-se antes de chegar à fronteira. Que alergia! 

*26,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2019 às 14:19)

Por aqui já começa a haver abertas depois da passagem dos "cadáveres convectivos"... Continua o vento com algumas rajadas moderadas de SE, com 24.4ºC e 39% HR.

A título de curiosidade, o _software_ que uso na estação calcula o risco de incêndio todos os dias às 13h usando os dados atuais, sendo que apanhou o vento muito forte que se fez sentir, deu um FWI de 91, o que seria completamente catastrófico para um incêndio florestal... Não que esteja errado, mas não corresponde à tendência do resto do dia.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Set 2019 às 14:34)

Estremoz: o vento intensificou-se imenso, sendo agora moderado com rajadas fortes. Pelo Meteociel observa-se que as rajadas andam agora em torno dos *60 km/h* no Alto Alentejo, junto à fronteira com Espanha.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2019 às 15:05)

Provavelmente a passagem de frentes de rajada associadas à convecção em altitude (e que não se consegue desenvolver mais, por agora) tal como aconteceu por aqui. 

25.1ºC e céu totalmente nublado por nuvens altas e médias.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2019 às 17:10)

Céu nublado e vai chuviscando. Mais perto do Litoral, há estações a roçar os 36ºC 

*25,3ºC*
Máxima de *26,5ºC*, bem abaixo do previsto. Das mais baixas dos últimos meses.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2019 às 17:10)

Mais alguma virga... Temperatura a descer com 24.8ºC e 42% HR, mas nada chega cá ao chão. Vento moderado, céu bem cinzento ainda assim.


----------



## vamm (13 Set 2019 às 18:09)

Para os lados de Almodôvar e Mertola à pouco eram bem visíveis as cordas de água, não me pareciam ser só virga, e o céu muito negro.
Por aqui o céu está nublado, algum vento e 26ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2019 às 18:19)

23.1ºC aqui com muita ameaça de "chuva", mas apesar de já ter ouvido relatos que choveu em alguns sítios, por aqui nada, continua sem chegar nada à superfície. 47% HR. Vento moderado na ordem dos 20 km/h.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Set 2019 às 18:26)

SpiderVV disse:


> 23.1ºC aqui com muita ameaça de "chuva", mas apesar de já ter ouvido relatos que choveu em alguns sítios, por aqui nada, continua sem chegar nada à superfície. 47% HR. Vento moderado na ordem dos 20 km/h.



A precipitação que chega ao chão é bastante dispersa e ligeira, pois nem chegou a accionar o automático dos pará-brisas do carro. Creio que haverá demasiado ar seco em altitude, o que não permite que haja precipitação, mas com o avançar das horas e a entrada de ar mais fresco e húmido do interior da Península, não ia descartar algum aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2019 às 18:27)

Ao longo das horas alguma da "precipitação" em altitude vai se dissipar também, pelo menos vendo os mesoescala, o juízo final da coisa é amanhã


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Set 2019 às 18:32)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ao longo das horas alguma da "precipitação" em altitude vai se dissipar também, pelo menos vendo os mesoescala, o juízo final da coisa é amanhã



Off-Topic: a feira das Cebolas era há algumas décadas, um íman para as primeiras chuvas  O José Cid terá de segurar bem o capachinho


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2019 às 19:48)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado tornando-se nublado e já caíram umas pingas que molhou o chão e cheira a pó. 

Máxima: 26.9ºC
mínima: 18.1ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2019 às 00:25)

Vi agora uma estrela cadente a Oeste. Sem cauda, apenas um ponto a cair... Céu maioritariamente limpo pelo satélite, apesar de virem aí mais nuvens. 20.3ºC e 62% HR com vento moderado. As previsões apontavaram para uma temperatura um pouco mais alta a esta hora.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Set 2019 às 01:24)

Parece que as mínimas tropicais em Tavira continuam...
O verão acabou com 21 mínimas tropicais, 2 acima do normal. 
Já o outono tem, em média, 6 mínimas tropicais. Neste mês, o número já vai em 9, e parece que vai continuar a aumentar...   

Felizmente, ao contrário de 2016, o número ainda está muito longe das 80 mínimas tropicais de 2016 ou das 70 de 2017.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2019 às 02:14)

20.1ºC por aqui com o vento a tornar-se moderado e constante mais uma vez, depois de estar fraco ou mesmo nulo em alguns momentos.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2019 às 13:53)

Célula a formar se a sudoeste, nada a nordeste onde interessa. Os modelos acabaram por tirar tudo para hoje


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2019 às 15:46)

Alguns trovões dispersos e não muito altos... Célula a formar-se diretamente a Norte mas deverá progredir para SW. Chove a Oeste.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2019 às 16:03)

Bela chuvada a oeste, eco roxo no radar a oeste daqui, alguns trovões mais audíveis. Aqui não chove.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2019 às 16:12)

Alguns trovões e já vi 2 ou 3 raios, mas sem uma pinga até ao momento.


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Set 2019 às 16:36)

Trovoada a chegar a Almodôvar 
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/almodovar/webcam-almodovar/


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Set 2019 às 17:03)

Chove com intensidade em Almodôvar 
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-almodovar/


----------



## vamm (14 Set 2019 às 17:03)

Muito negro a NE e a SE (zona de Almodôvar na foto). O vento é forte por vezes e muitooo quente!


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2019 às 17:15)

Trovoada intensa perto de Alegrete-Portalegre


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2019 às 17:19)

Sim, anda uma célula para esses lados que está a deixar aqui algum vento, mas ainda não ouvi nada, e vejo mal porque está fora do meu campo de visão.  26.0ºC.


----------



## vamm (14 Set 2019 às 17:26)

Por aqui não há sol. O céu ficou muito carregado de repente e estão 30ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2019 às 17:27)

Já vejo a célula de Alegrete a SE, parece chover bem mas está ainda "longe" e deverá afastar-se para SW. Vejo mais uma pequena célula que se formou a SW e está a largar alguma precipitação.

Temperatura em queda com 25.2ºC e vento moderado de SE proveniente da célula.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2019 às 18:02)

Mais uma célula que se formou em frente a Oeste, elas lá se vão formando em volta...  24.6ºC. Já vi dois raios e deu um bom trovão agora.


----------



## vamm (14 Set 2019 às 18:35)

Célula a Este


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2019 às 20:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com alguma nebulosidade.

Máxima: 27.3ºC
mínima: 19.5ºC

Por aqui, levo 7 noites tropicais, este mês.


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Set 2019 às 21:37)

25,2mm acumulados em Almodôvar


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Set 2019 às 22:22)

Por aqui mais do mesmo!!
Sol com nuvens a norte.. 

Chuva por estas bandas, nada até onde a vista alcança... E estamos quase quase com 5 meses sem chuva!!


----------



## joralentejano (15 Set 2019 às 00:51)

Boa Noite,
Dia com muitas nuvens e com temperatura agradável. No que diz respeito à instabilidade, nada a dizer, pois, o pouco que se formou passou ao lado como é habitual. Mantém-se este regime da treta que entre semanas e semanas, lá aparece um dia mais instável. Segundo a comunicação social ontem, parecia que vinha aí o fim do mundo.

Máx: *26,5ºC*
Min: *17,1ºC*

*21,2ºC* atuais.

A partir de amanhã começarei a reportar de Leiria. Irei tornar-me menos assíduo do que aquilo que tem sido habitual ao longo destes quase 4 anos porque vai ser uma situação diferente e o tempo, nem sempre chega para tudo. No entanto, sempre que houver possibilidade, cá estará o meu post. 
Espero que os próximos tempos se tornem mais animados (para nós, meteoloucos) e favoráveis no combate à situação de seca que o nosso país atravessa e que daqui a uns meses veja a minha Região, numa situação bem melhor.
Bom seguimento a todos, Cumprimentos!


----------



## jamestorm (15 Set 2019 às 01:01)

Verdade, segundo a comunicação social isto vinha tudo abaixo, na verdade nada...so a mesma pasmaceira. 



joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia com muitas nuvens e com temperatura agradável. No que diz respeito à instabilidade, nada a dizer, pois, o pouco que se formou passou ao lado como é habitual. Mantém-se este regime da treta que entre semanas e semanas, lá aparece um dia mais instável. Segundo a comunicação social ontem, parecia que vinha aí o fim do mundo.
> 
> Máx: *26,5ºC*
> ...


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2019 às 01:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mais uma célula que se formou em frente a Oeste, elas lá se vão formando em volta...  24.6ºC. Já vi dois raios e deu um bom trovão agora.


Uau! Brutal!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Set 2019 às 01:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia com muitas nuvens e com temperatura agradável. No que diz respeito à instabilidade, nada a dizer, pois, o pouco que se formou passou ao lado como é habitual. Mantém-se este regime da treta que entre semanas e semanas, lá aparece um dia mais instável. Segundo a comunicação social ontem, parecia que vinha aí o fim do mundo.
> 
> Máx: *26,5ºC*
> ...


Boa sorte nesta nova etapa da tua vida Jorge, vamos ter saudades das tuas reportagens de Arronches  Um abraço 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2019 às 01:11)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia com muitas nuvens e com temperatura agradável. No que diz respeito à instabilidade, nada a dizer, pois, o pouco que se formou passou ao lado como é habitual. Mantém-se este regime da treta que entre semanas e semanas, lá aparece um dia mais instável. Segundo a comunicação social ontem, parecia que vinha aí o fim do mundo.
> 
> Máx: *26,5ºC*
> ...



IPL? 

Já vivi em Leiria 2 anos, uma cidade agradável para se viver. E vais ver chover mais do que em Arronches! 

Eu também fui estudar para fora, mas na altura fui para Bragança! Imagina, um meteolouco como eu que só tinha visto neve uma  vez vai parar a Bragança!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Set 2019 às 01:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia com muitas nuvens e com temperatura agradável. No que diz respeito à instabilidade, nada a dizer, pois, o pouco que se formou passou ao lado como é habitual. Mantém-se este regime da treta que entre semanas e semanas, lá aparece um dia mais instável. Segundo a comunicação social ontem, parecia que vinha aí o fim do mundo.
> 
> Máx: *26,5ºC*
> ...


Vendo a tua idade, parece-me que vais para a escola superior. Espero que te corra tudo bem e que tenhas o futuro que desejas. Boa sorte!


----------



## joralentejano (15 Set 2019 às 01:44)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa sorte nesta nova etapa da tua vida Jorge, vamos ter saudades das tuas reportagens de Arronches  Um abraço
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Muito Obrigado Ricardo!  Sempre que tiver possibilidade as típicas reportagens aqui de Arronches serão feitas, só que com menos frequência, mas que sempre dão para matar saudades. Já agora, espero que continues a pensar em visitar esta zona um dia.


MSantos disse:


> IPL?
> 
> Já vivi em Leiria 2 anos, uma cidade agradável para se viver. E vais ver chover mais do que em Arronches!
> 
> Eu também fui estudar para fora, mas na altura fui para Bragança! Imagina, um meteolouco como eu que só tinha visto neve outra vez vai parar a Bragança!


IPL, certíssimo!  Acredito que sim e no que diz respeito à precipitação, não há qualquer dúvida. Mesmo em termos de temperaturas também será diferente, pois, não vou ver geadas tão potentes como as que via por cá.
De facto, ainda me lembro das tuas reportagens desde Bragança, um valente esticão... mas certamente vieste de lá com boas memórias em termos meteorológicos, tal como noutros casos. Ter visto a minha região completamente pintada de branco é algo que nunca vou esquecer.


"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Vendo a tua idade, parece-me que vais para a escola superior. Espero que te corra tudo bem e que tenhas o futuro que desejas. Boa sorte!


E parece-te bem....  Muito Obrigado! 

Um abraço a todos!


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Set 2019 às 07:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia com muitas nuvens e com temperatura agradável. No que diz respeito à instabilidade, nada a dizer, pois, o pouco que se formou passou ao lado como é habitual. Mantém-se este regime da treta que entre semanas e semanas, lá aparece um dia mais instável. Segundo a comunicação social ontem, parecia que vinha aí o fim do mundo.
> 
> Máx: *26,5ºC*
> ...





joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia com muitas nuvens e com temperatura agradável. No que diz respeito à instabilidade, nada a dizer, pois, o pouco que se formou passou ao lado como é habitual. Mantém-se este regime da treta que entre semanas e semanas, lá aparece um dia mais instável. Segundo a comunicação social ontem, parecia que vinha aí o fim do mundo.
> 
> Máx: *26,5ºC*
> ...


Muito boa sorte.
Foste sem dúvida, o membro mais assíduo, destes últimos 4 anos neste tópico.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2019 às 11:58)

Boas. Parece que se começa a formar qualquer coisa pequena a ESE, vamos ver no que dá para a tarde. Mínima de 17.7ºC e sigo com 25.4ºC e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante sul.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Set 2019 às 13:24)

Davidmpb disse:


> Muito boa sorte.
> Foste sem dúvida, o membro mais assíduo, destes últimos 4 anos neste tópico.


É verdade...Obrigado David! 
____________
Pequena célula na serra que não ganhou muita intensidade. 
Estão* 27,8ºC*





E assim me despeço!


----------



## RStorm (15 Set 2019 às 13:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia com muitas nuvens e com temperatura agradável. No que diz respeito à instabilidade, nada a dizer, pois, o pouco que se formou passou ao lado como é habitual. Mantém-se este regime da treta que entre semanas e semanas, lá aparece um dia mais instável. Segundo a comunicação social ontem, parecia que vinha aí o fim do mundo.
> 
> Máx: *26,5ºC*
> ...


Boa Tarde amigo, espero que tenhas sorte e muito sucesso nesta nova fase da tua vida  São alterações profundas no teu quotidiano, mas espero que seja por uma boa causa. Em termos climáticos vais sentir uma diferença tremenda 
Sempre que poderes cá vir, cá estaremos nós á espera do teu post. E claro, nunca desistas de fazer as belas reportagens de Arronches, pois tu és um dos "pilares" que ainda mantêm o tópico do sul "em pé".
Abraço!


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Set 2019 às 17:56)

Palha e mais palha por aqui, e assim deverá ser a semana...
Pelo menos não está muito calor, estão 24°c.


----------



## frederico (15 Set 2019 às 20:40)

Boa sorte em Leiria. Vais para um local com ar mais húmido, temperaturas mais frescas e mais chuva. Leiria já faz parte do Portugal Atlântico...


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2019 às 00:00)

Extremos do dia 15:





Sigo agora com 24.1ºC e vento moderado de NE.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Set 2019 às 23:19)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde amigo, espero que tenhas sorte e muito sucesso nesta nova fase da tua vida  São alterações profundas no teu quotidiano, mas espero que seja por uma boa causa. Em termos climáticos vais sentir uma diferença tremenda
> Sempre que poderes cá vir, cá estaremos nós á espera do teu post. E claro, nunca desistas de fazer as belas reportagens de Arronches, pois tu és um dos "pilares" que ainda mantêm o tópico do sul "em pé".
> Abraço!





frederico disse:


> Boa sorte em Leiria. Vais para um local com ar mais húmido, temperaturas mais frescas e mais chuva. Leiria já faz parte do Portugal Atlântico...


Sim, felizmente é por uma boa causa. É verdade, a zona de Leiria e a minha região são completamente diferentes não só no clima, mas noutras situações também, como se sabe. 
Falando em termos climáticos, no caso da precipitação talvez a região de Portalegre é que poderá ser mais parecida devido à orografia, principalmente naquelas situações de rios atmosféricos ou restos de frentes, porque Arronches é uma zona mais seca e nesses casos pouco ou nada chove. Já nas temperaturas, a diferença é mais notável ao longo do verão. 
Obrigado a ambos, Abraço!!


----------



## dscom (17 Set 2019 às 00:28)

A chuva tem-se aproximado mas  ao sei se chegará em força ao alentejo nem trovoada apesar de no passado fim de semana a ter chovido em algumas zonas. 

Vê-se uma célula entre Melides e Comporta mas deve ser apenas uma descarga isolada. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ASUS_X01AD através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2019 às 11:56)

Boas. Céu a ficar encoberto por alguma convecção alta, hoje parece haver muito mais potencial do que ontem para células mais intensas. Aqui não há aviso, mas vamos ver o que reserva a tarde... Sigo com 27.7ºC, 43% HR e vento fraco a moderado de SE.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Set 2019 às 12:14)

SpiderVV disse:


> hoje parece haver muito mais potencial do que ontem para células mais intensas. Aqui não há aviso, mas vamos ver o que reserva a tarde...



Cá não há avisos, mas o AEMET tem a zona de Cáceres em alerta amarelo para chuva e trovoadas.  Vamos ver quem acerta nas previsões


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2019 às 12:24)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Cá não há avisos, mas o AEMET tem a zona de Cáceres em alerta amarelo para chuva e trovoadas.  Vamos ver quem acerta nas previsões


Alguns mesoescala dão trovoadas na zona de Cáceres mas não aqui, mas veremos o que a Serra de São Mamede tem para oferecer em termos de convecção.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2019 às 14:03)

Parece que as células apenas estão a crescer a norte da "palha" que está a passar aqui, portanto penso ser mais provável que se fique mesmo pelo interior centro e norte. 27.3ºC e 46% HR com vento moderado.


----------



## vamm (17 Set 2019 às 15:14)

Praia Três Irmãos, Portimão, com 26ºC e muito vento desde as 13h30/14h. Até as gaivotas estão todas a regressar a terra.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Set 2019 às 21:02)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas e algum vento.

Máxima: 26.0ºC
mínima: 17.5ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Set 2019 às 21:12)

Boas,
Mais um dia com nebulosidade convetiva, mas sem dar instabilidade.
Neste momento, consigo visualizar os clarões das células em Espanha.


----------



## vamm (18 Set 2019 às 14:35)

Praia da Rocha, Portimão, 26ºC, muito vento e céu parcialmente nublado, nuvens altas a Este (foto) e mais carregado a SO


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2019 às 22:44)

Boas. Uma noite mais agradável por aqui com 19.7ºC e 73% HR com vento fraco a moderado do quadrante oeste. Máxima de 28.8ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2019 às 22:52)

Boas, por aqui, céu com algumas nuvens altas e as noites estão mais frescas.

Máxima: 24.8ºC
mínima: 15.3ºC
actual. 18.5ºC


----------



## vamm (20 Set 2019 às 12:01)

Estão 27ºC em Ourique e o sol começa a desaparecer com a escuridão que chega de Oeste


----------



## vamm (20 Set 2019 às 12:32)

Começa a chover com pingas grossas e a temperatura já baixou para os 25ºC


----------



## sielwolf (20 Set 2019 às 12:34)

Chuva fraca por Monchique 

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Set 2019 às 12:34)

Boas! Por aqui sem sinal de chuva, não sei se aquela linha de instabilidade chega aqui, o evento principal chega a partir da madrugada e durante o dia todo de amanhã. 

Sigo então com 21.7ºC e 63% HR com céu maioritariamente nublado por nuvens médias. Mínima de 14.9ºC.

Edit: Vendo o radar, parece que chegará, vamos ver.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2019 às 12:42)

Estremoz: céu muito carregado e levanta-se vento... linha de instabilidade cruza todo o sul, de oeste para leste. Esta tarde deverá ser instável no sul, com possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas.

Radar IPMA


----------



## vamm (20 Set 2019 às 12:58)

Foi bom enquanto durou, mas acabou. Sigo com 23.8ºC e estou na curva da linha que segue agora a E, embora a O ainda tenha algumas nuvens... aguardemos. Podia era chover como choveu agora, certinha e grossa, durante os próximos meses


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Set 2019 às 13:13)

Estou a ver a precipitação a Oeste, mas parece que a sul da cidade resume-se apenas a nuvens com alguma precipitação lá no alto, mas parece que há mais, portanto é esperar. O vento intensificou e anda na ordem dos 20 km/h de WSW.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Set 2019 às 14:12)

No concelho de Arronches (Arronches e Esperança) já choveu alguma coisa, o suficiente para molhar o chão e deixar o ambiente mais fresco, pois de manhã estava algo abafado.
Como costumo dizer: ela que venha, pois é cá em baixo que se bebe


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Set 2019 às 14:22)

Aqui chuviscos grossos, mas com terra... Não passa muito disto, nem dá para molhar o chão, sendo que já parou de chuviscar, mas ajudou com que o ambiente ficasse mais fresco. 20.8ºC e 68% HR.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (20 Set 2019 às 14:32)

Por Cuba acumulou 0.5mm... 
Pode ser que amanhã dê mais do que os 2-4mm que espero. O ECMWF não costuma falhar e prevê 7-8mm. Venha ela que faz falta


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2019 às 15:01)

Prevista deste ontem, a linha de instabilidade vai cruzando o sul, de oeste a leste; possibilidade (*30 %*) de deixar algumas trovoadas no Baixo Alentejo e/ou no interior do Algarve.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Set 2019 às 15:10)

Chuvisca com mais intensidade, sendo que já sigo com 0.2mm. Melhor que 0!  19.3ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Set 2019 às 15:41)

Chuviscos e ambiente fresco por Albufeira. Mal deu para molhar o chão... Aqui nas imediações a seca está terrível! A vegetação está num estado de secura extremo! Árvores saudáveis só junto à habitações onde apanham alguma água. A chuva prevista é pouca e mal dá para regar...


----------



## jamestorm (20 Set 2019 às 15:59)

O Algarve interior está a passar por grande seca, quando se passa de carro dá para ver que é uma secura mto diferente, realmente nota-se as árvores a sofrer. Fico contente que está a chegar aí alguma coisa para aliviar e amanha q venha mais! 



trovoadas disse:


> Chuviscos e ambiente fresco por Albufeira. Mal deu para molhar o chão... Aqui nas imediações a seca está terrível! A vegetação está num estado de secura extremo! Árvores saudáveis só junto à habitações onde apanham alguma água. A chuva prevista é pouca e mal dá para regar...


----------



## JPAG (20 Set 2019 às 16:23)

Boas.

Aqui por Vila Viçosa nada... Caíram algumas pingas por volta das 14h que não molharam nada. A frente acabou por se abrir nesta zona.. 

Espero ter bem mais sorte amanhã, que a situação aqui é crítica (tem faltado água nas torneiras todos os dias porque os aquíferos estão nos limites)!!


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Set 2019 às 16:39)

Passa esta mini-frente com um acumulado total de 0.6mm. Ainda deu para molhar um bocadinho.  Agora começa a abrir o sol de novo com 20.2ºC.


----------



## vamm (20 Set 2019 às 19:32)

Passou por aqui agora um aguaceiro fraco, ainda deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2019 às 20:09)

Boas, por aqui, ainda molhou esta tarde o chão e rendeu 0.1 mm na EMA de Olhão.

Máxima: 23.0ºC
mínima: 16.3ºC

Em Sagres, rendeu 2.2 mm.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Set 2019 às 21:00)

Boas, 
Por aqui ligeira chuva de lama que ainda molhou o chão. 
Amanhã nesta run o ecm reduziu na precipitação prevista para a maior parte do Sul e assim sendo se chover mais do que 3 a 4 mm será uma sorte!
Nas próximas semanas a tendência quer do gfs quer do ecm e de temperatura acima da média e precipitação abaixo. 
A situação nas barragens começará a níveis mais preocupantes e o aumento da área em seca extrema será uma realidade. 
Esperemos que os modelos de previsão sazonal estejam bem enganados!!


----------



## joralentejano (20 Set 2019 às 23:21)

Boas,
Pelo Alentejo, segundo os relatos choveu qualquer coisa durante a tarde, mas muito pouco. A frente de amanhã,  deverá baixar o pó,  regar e aliviar um pouco o stress hídrico das plantas. Muito bem-vinda e é pena não ser para ficar.  A meio da semana está previsto que um rio atmosférico afete o extremo norte da península e pronto, mais do mesmo.

Noite agradável, estão *18,8°C.*


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2019 às 00:26)

Boas, ontem máxima de 22.6ºC e mínima de 14.9ºC com 0.6mm acumulados, ainda deu para tirar o pó . Rajada máxima de 31 km/h de SW.

Agora sigo com 17.9ºC e vento fraco, mas fresco, do quadrante sul. Amanhã a ver no que dá a frente.


----------



## redragon (21 Set 2019 às 08:25)

a chover, moderadamennte em Elvas!! Finalmente!!!


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Set 2019 às 08:33)

Aqui soma 8mm, choveu bem à pouco.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2019 às 10:54)

Boas, finalmente vem alguma chuva mais decente - parece que a frente passou bem mais cedo? Sigo com 8.4mm acumulados e continua a chover fraco. 17.4ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Set 2019 às 12:40)

Vai nos 12mm já, chove bem neste momento, o vento continua fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2019 às 12:42)

10.4mm por aqui, as zonas da serra acumulam sempre mais um pouco nestas situações. Vai chovendo certinho, vento fraco a moderado com 24 km/h atuais do quadrnate sul. 18.1ºC.

Edit: Igualei a rajada máxima de 32 km/h.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Set 2019 às 13:04)

Boas,
Dia de outono. 
Chove bem por Arronches! Ao final da madrugada e ao longo da manhã também tem chovido, por vezes com intensidade.
A netatmo mais próxima segue com 6.2mm e as estações de Portalegre já ultrapassam os 10mm. 

*18,5*C*


----------



## JPAG (21 Set 2019 às 14:30)

Boa tarde e bom fim de semana. 

Por aqui continua tudo muito fraco.. 

Alguns aguaceiros ao inicio do dia. que passaram a morrinha ao longo da manhã. De momento algumas abertas que acabaram por secar tudo o que estava molhado (que era pouco). De baixo das maiores árvores ainda não caiu uma pinga. Com o aguaceiro matinal deve-se ter acumulado cerca de 2/3 mm aqui na zona. 

Estações mais perto, até ao momento:
4.2 mm Estremoz (IPMA)
6.6 mm Elvas (IPMA)
6.26 mm Elvas (NETATMO)
1.11 mm Cheles-Espanha (NETATMO)
6 mm Redondo (NETATMO)

Vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde, mas pelo radar do IPMA não será grande coisa....


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2019 às 15:14)

Aumento do vento por aqui, com rajada máxima de 39 km/h, e continua moderado com rajadas. Parou de chover e o sol ainda espreitou timidamente mas já ficou mais nublado de novo, com 21.0ºC e vento na ordem dos 30 km/h. 10.6mm.


----------



## vamm (21 Set 2019 às 18:02)

Depois de um dia inteiro de sol e aguaceiros fracos e passageiros, começa a chegar a prometida chuvinha. Vamos a ver no que dá


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2019 às 18:31)

Por aqui, apesar de o radar mostrar alguma precipitação, muito pouco cai. Só nuvens médias/altas a SW, vejo chuva a Oeste mas apenas aí. Veremos como será o resto da tarde mas está esquisita a coisa. 12.0mm e 21.1ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Set 2019 às 20:01)

A frente ainda não chegou ao Baixo Alentejo Interior/Algarve, no entanto, parece vir com mais força do que o modelado.  

Monchique, por exemplo, regista 20 mm de precipitação, São Teotónio segue com 12 mm e Zambujeira com 11 mm, sítios onde a frente já passou. 

Portimão, em pouco tempo, subiu dos 0,5 mm para os 4 mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2019 às 20:03)

Aqui apenas chove fraco apesar do que o radar mostra. Vento há algum, chuva quase nenhuma, sendo que acumulei 0.4mm na última hora... 18.6ºC.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Set 2019 às 20:15)

Aqui pelo Algarve pouco tem chovido.. Em faro somente 0,8 mm acumulados até agora!!
Será que ela ainda chega por aqui com alguma força??
Destaque para a precipitação na zona de Lisboa e Setúbal com cerca de 15 mm fruto de algumas células embebidas na frente!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Set 2019 às 20:20)

Tal como o Harmonie previu para aqui, os acumulados mais significativos seriam atingidos durante a madrugada/manhã e não com a frente propriamente dita. No entanto, tem estado a chover bem, mas comparado com outros locais está muito dissipada e a chuva mais intensa não é tão generalizada.
A partir de amanhã regressa-se ao regime normal, mas tendo em conta os últimos anos, já foi bom ter chovido qualquer coisa em Setembro  Isto é uma gota no oceano e como é evidente precisa-se de muito, muito mais. O facto do GFS ter mostrado temperaturas de 36 graus no início de Outubro, em algumas saídas preocupou-me. Felizmente normalizou, mas veremos!

*19,1*C *


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Set 2019 às 20:32)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Aqui pelo Algarve pouco tem chovido.. Em faro somente 0,8 mm acumulados até agora!!
> Será que ela ainda chega por aqui com alguma força??
> Destaque para a precipitação na zona de Lisboa e Setúbal com cerca de 15 mm fruto de algumas células embebidas na frente!


Tem calma que a frente deverá chegar a Faro nos próximos 30 minutos.  Albufeira segue com 3,8 mm neste momento, 3,1 dos quais na última hora.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (21 Set 2019 às 20:50)

Chove a Potes!!..  
Só chove lama...


----------



## comentador (21 Set 2019 às 21:16)

Boa noite!

Em Alvalade Sado começou a chover esta madrugada, dois aguaceiros que renderam 5,0 mm. Durante a manhã alguns períodos de chuva fraca. Na parte da tarde céu nublado com alguns períodos de Sol. Neste momento está a chover, desde as 20:00hrs.

Chuva abençoada, pouco vai servir para a vegetação, pois os solos estão ressequidos, e depressa evapora o que choveu. Dá para assentar o pó e alivia a poluição da atmosfera. Amanhã e nos próximos dias o ar já será mais limpo e leve ao respirarmos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2019 às 22:12)

Boas, por aqui, alguém sabe da frente é que ela nem chegou cá morreu antes de Faro.  A salvação foi um aguaceiro forte esta tarde que rendeu 2 mm senão nem tinha acumulado nada.

Sagres, acumulou cerca de 10 mm hoje.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Set 2019 às 22:41)

Estremoz: final da tarde trouxe nebulosidade e precipitação constante


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Set 2019 às 22:46)

Boa, 
Ainda não foi hoje que rendeu mais que 1 mm. 
É vão 5 meses, com um pouco de sorte ainda chegamos aos 6 meses!!


----------



## vamm (21 Set 2019 às 22:57)

Por aqui choveu bem, mas bem! Assim dá gosto ver chover. Agora estão 17.6ºC, o ar está super abafado!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Set 2019 às 22:58)

Chuva moderada persistente há algumas horas, excelente para os solos!  Horas e horas disto era excelente...
Acumulados até ao momento:
*9.6mm *na netatmo.
*23.9mm* em Portalegre.
Por aqui deve rondar os 15mm.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Set 2019 às 23:07)

A situação pior de seca, neste momento, deve ser o sudoeste da península de Sevilha para Oeste e até ao Tejo a Norte. Estou entre Málaga e Ronda e por estes lados já nasce erva fruto das chuvadas que caíram à dias. Da viagem até cá, onde vi a vegetação mais seca foi mesmo do nosso lado. Quaisquer mm's são importantes mas neste momento  o importante é repor a humidade dos solos o que não será para já... Temos de aguardar por melhores dias!


----------



## JPAG (21 Set 2019 às 23:07)

Boas. 

Por aqui, depois do meu "lamento" acabou por chover fraco, mas certinho, a partir das 18:30h até às 20:00h e depois das 22:00 às 22:30h. Os valores deverão rondar os 8-10 mm. Finalmente posso dizer que ficou tudo molhado, incluindo eu, que estava na minha corrida habitual e apanhou-me desprevenido... 

O evento não foi muito regular na chuva, houve locais que foram mais favorecidos e outros nem tanto (como é normal). O meu pai às 19h estava a regar as árvores de fruto na raia alentejana, perto do Alandroal, porque ainda não tinha chovido nada durante o dia. Só a meio do caminho é que começou a apanhar chuva. Pelo que soube depois pela hora de jantar choveu lá qualquer coisa, mas muito pouco.. 

Voltamos agora à pasmaceira.. nos próximos 15 dias volta a secura e esta chuva apenas serviu para uma pequena rega e para assentar pó.. mas é melhor que nada.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (21 Set 2019 às 23:07)

Por Cuba o dia superou as expectativas.. logo de madrugada e manhã 5.8mm e agora ao fim da tarde início da noite novo período com 5mm. Total do dia 10.9mm e muita humidade agora. Esperemos que o Outono traga dias destes para todos os territórios que sofrem com a falta de água!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Set 2019 às 23:50)

Acumulados diários no Algarve: 

Rede Wunderground:
- Monchique: 30,2 mm 
- Budens: 19,6 mm
- Vila Nova de Cacela: 8,6 mm
- Santa Bárbara de Nexe: 8,3 mm
- Carvoeiro: 6,6 mm
- Figueira: 6,4 mm
- Aljezur: 5,6 mm
- Tavira: 5,3 mm
- Faro: 2,3 mm
- Quarteira: 0,8 mm

Rede NETATMO:
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 11,4 mm
- Messines: 8,3 mm
- Portimão: 8,2 mm
- Ilha do Farol: 3,1 mm
- Conceição de Tavira: 2 mm
- Almancil: 0,8 mm

Nada mau, visto nos últimos anos terem caído 0 mm em setembro no Algarve.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Set 2019 às 00:00)

Extremos de hoje:





16.4mm acumulados, sendo que depois da maior chuva passou a morrinha constante que molha mas não acumula. A frente propriamente dita está a passar neste preciso momento com vento moderado de W e 16.6ºC a descer.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Set 2019 às 01:46)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Acumulados diários no Algarve:
> 
> Rede Wunderground:
> - Monchique: 30,2 mm
> ...



Esses valores valem zero, dado não ter entrado nada no solo, e neste tipo de precipitação é perfeitamente normal chover mais perto das zonas da serra. 
Amanhã ninguém nota. 
Curioso a ilha do farol ter mais precipitação que o aeroporto... Looll!
Amanhã já ninguém se recorda que choveu!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Set 2019 às 01:56)

So a título de exemplo... Monchique na face leste da montanha, tem nessa estação 30 mm, mas a do Ipma tem na foia, apenas cerca de 16 mm ao longo do dia.. Estranho!!
Para além de outros valores suspeitas!
Provavelmente esse valor de Monchique bateria qq outra estação do Minho!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Set 2019 às 10:31)

O que eu quis dizer é que suspeito de alguns valores dessas estações do wunderground, para quem não percebeu!


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Set 2019 às 11:23)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> So a título de exemplo... Monchique na face leste da montanha, tem nessa estação 30 mm, mas a do Ipma tem na foia, apenas cerca de 16 mm ao longo do dia.. Estranho!!
> Para além de outros valores suspeitas!
> Provavelmente esse valor de Monchique bateria qq outra estação do Minho!



Bem, essa estação de Casais na Serra de Monchique batia relativamente certo com a do José Lamego enquanto viveu na vila de Monchique. Caracterizada por grandes acumulados em situações de frentes. Por isso não me espanta esse acumulado ontem...


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Set 2019 às 11:33)

É normal que estas frentes frias dêem acumulados maiores em zonas de serra devido à orografia. A EMA do IPMA na parte mais alta da cidade e já "em cima" da orografia da Serra de São Mamede teve quase mais 10mm do que a minha estação na parte baixa da cidade, e isto costuma ser frequente em situações de precipitação estratiforme onde a orografia importa. Já em aguaceiros convectivos a diferença é quase nenhuma (i.e. as trovoadas do fim de agosto, ambas as estações acumularam 20mm).

Entretanto, sigo com 16.7ºC e 0.2mm de precipitação, com vento fraco a moderado do quadrante oeste e céu maioritariamente nublado por nuvens médias/baixas. Mínima de 13.8ºC. Estes dias já deram para refrescar a casa, antes de aquecer de novo.


----------



## comentador (22 Set 2019 às 13:46)

Boa tarde,

O acumulado de ontem em Alvalade Sado foi de 9,0 mm. 
Hoje o dia está mais fresco e o Sol vai espreitando de vez em quando.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2019 às 19:50)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Acumulados diários no Algarve:
> 
> Rede Wunderground:
> - Monchique: 30,2 mm
> ...



A EMA de Olhão registou 3.7 mm ontem, eu fiquei pelos 3 mm e registei 1 mm depois da meia-noite devido a chuva fraca que começou a cair por volta das 23h30m. Ou seja, levo acumulados 4 mm. Não está mal e até vi bastante poças de água por aqui, durante a manhã.


----------



## PTG (24 Set 2019 às 16:03)

Chove em Alter do Chão ...


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Set 2019 às 17:11)

Boas,
Chuvisco/ chuva fraca desde à cerca de 1 hora.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Set 2019 às 18:58)

Estremoz: alguma chuva fraca  Queda enorme da temperatura dos 26,0 ºC para os 19,2 ºC


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2019 às 22:42)

Boa Noite,
Desde terça-feira que este tópico não mexe, mas lá vem o Jorge a dar-lhe alguma vida.  É compreensível, nem mesmo no litoral centro publico porque o tempo está uma autêntica monotonia. No dia em que o AA permitir pelo menos 1 semana inteira de chuva, faço uma festa.  
De realçar a valente amplitude térmica registada aqui por Arronches:
Máxima de *30,1*C*
Mínima de* 9,6*C* 

Em muitos outros locais tem sido assim, como é normal nesta altura. Portalegre teve quase mínima tropical 

*17,8*C* atuais


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2019 às 22:45)

Na minha estação no entanto tem havido inversão.  Mínima de 12.8ºC e máxima de 28.5ºC. Sigo agora com 19.1ºC e 67% HR com vento fraco de SE.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2019 às 22:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e quentinho.

Máxima: 26.6ºC
mínima: 16.8ºC
actual: 20.3ºC

Durante o fim de semana, as marés vivas do equinócio terão cerca de 4 mts de altura, em Tavira existe a probabilidade da baixa junto ao Rio Gilão meter água. 

http://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2019/09/vem-ai-mares-vivas-equinociais.html


----------



## Gerofil (28 Set 2019 às 12:55)

Nuvens no chão (10h40) ...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Set 2019 às 23:50)

Neste verão que passou, Tavira registou 1 noite tropical em junho (média: 2), 9 em julho (média: 9), 11 em agosto (média: 9) e 9 em setembro (média: 5), ou seja, o número de noites tropical foi de 30, acima da média este ano (média: 25).  

Contudo, os últimos anos foram bem piores. No verão de 2016, Tavira registou na antiga estação do IPMA quase 80 noites tropicais!


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2019 às 00:27)

Boa Noite,
Dias com temperaturas a superar os 30°C sucedem -se sendo bastante desagradável estar ao sol, pois,  está cada vez mais baixo. 
O dia de hoje começou com nevoeiro e bem fresco, ao menos isso!
Máx: *30,5°C*
Min: *11,7°C *

*17,1°C* neste momento


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Set 2019 às 00:49)

Boas, por aqui também máxima de 30.4ºC e mínima de 13.7ºC ontem. Sigo agora com 18.9ºC e 53% HR com vento fraco de SSE.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2019 às 20:47)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e bem agradável. Ontem, ainda teve melhor para a praia, a fazer inveja a muitos dias deste Verão, sem vento e água boa. 

Máxima: 25.0ºC
mínima: 15.0ºC

Fim de semana com marés vivas do equinócio e a água a subir, genial era se tivesse chovido 

https://www.cmjornal.pt/multimedia/...nundam-ruas-no-algarve?ref=Pesquisa_Destaques


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Set 2019 às 20:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 25.3ºC
mínima: 14.8ºC

Em Tavira, foi assim ontem: http://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2019/09/galeria-fotografica-mares-vivas.html


----------

